# offset Impeller



## fast eddie (Jan 19, 2013)

hello
I need some help and guidance for my Ariens ST 30 LE deluxe snowblower
the model number is 921013.
I am going to install a Clarence impeller kit because I also am having trouble
snow blowing even a couple inches of wet snow. The machine worked great
in the blizzard of 2013 where the snow in my driveway was 21 to 23 inches
of snow.
The question I have is after taking off the top chute the impeller is offset 
To the rear of the discharge hole almost 1 inch. The impeller is also over
5/16 inch gap in some places. I contacted Ariens about the offset impeller
and they said it was normal. Looking into my neighbors Honda this impeller l
is lined up with the discharge hole leading to the chute perfectly.
also the impeller clearance in his machine is only about 1/8 inch clearance
in his houseing. Contrary to what Ariens told me all snowblowers have trouble moving wet snow.
His Honda running next to my is throwing a wet snow 10 feet father than
my Ariens. 
What are your thoughts on removing the role pins and moving the impeller to center up to discharge hole by re-drilling the role pinholes?
also do you think the Clarence impeller will be a improvement throwing wet snow.
My machine has the 342 cc engine and has plenty of power even in the big drifts.
Ed


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Post some pictures of the machine and the offset. Big machines like to have lots of snow and can peter out if you're not feeding them enough.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Impeller issue*

Eddie

First off, welcome to the forum.

I'm not familiar with your particular model but like has been asked, I'd like to see some pictures of the issue.
On your thoughts on moving the impeller, that would be a last resort to me. If you move it closer to the rakes you effectively put a larger void between the back of the impeller and the housing where it can pack with snow.
If I wanted the impeller vanes to be longer, I would be inclined to 'make' a impeller kit. I'd make the belting longer and I'd have 2 pieces of metal on it, one on the top and one on the bottom with each the length of the belting.
That way you'd close the gap, extend the impeller vanes and not increase the gap behind the impeller.

I'd still like to see pictures first though, because I could be completely wrong.


----------



## fast eddie (Jan 19, 2013)

*offset impeller*

enclosed are a few pics of the impeller
Ed


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd leave it right where it is. I wouldn't want to move it from the back of the housing and I think close to the back of the opening is the best place for snow to come out, right in line with the chute.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Moving impeller*



nt40lanman said:


> I'd leave it right where it is. I wouldn't want to move it from the back of the housing and I think close to the back of the opening is the best place for snow to come out, right in line with the chute.


Agree
Add the impeller kit if you so desire but leave the impeller depth alone (my opinion).


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Fast eddie,
Did you ever put the impeller kit in your blower?


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

This is NOT going to be easy for you to re drill holes in your drive shaft for this. Once this is done, you always have the option to put the impeller back where it was originally. From looking at your pictures.....i would go for it........then decide what is best for you.

You may have tripped on something that i wrong with these machines

As for the impeller kits, Your impeller looks great. run without it.


----------

